# Family Guy Club



## diddygirl97 (Oct 27, 2009)

if you like family guy you can join you eatch get a chareter



Brian:diddygirl97(me)
Peter:WebMaster
Lois:
Stewie:YACHIRUISDABEST
Meg:
ChrisizzaSlyze
Herbert:Alecks

Any onther charecters will be added if needed
if u jioned click spoiler to get badge

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Oct 27, 2009)

diddygril = bes trol in the world


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 27, 2009)

Ahahaha, Family Guy?  What are you...12?

Oh wait...


----------



## diddygirl97 (Oct 27, 2009)

yes im 12 does anyone wanna join


----------



## Ricano (Oct 27, 2009)

Can I joi- owai
I hate you.


----------



## diddygirl97 (Oct 27, 2009)

do you really hate me? other wise you can join who do u wanna b


----------



## Ricano (Oct 27, 2009)

diddygirl97 said:
			
		

> do you really hate me? other wise you can join who do u wanna b


No, you just spam alot :L
Doesnt mean I hate you.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Oct 27, 2009)

diddygirl97 said:
			
		

> do you really hate me? other wise you can join who do u wanna b


Nah he was kidding you're our favorite member can I have a hug?


----------



## lightningbolt (Oct 27, 2009)

Can I joi-

oh wait i hate you too


----------



## Jas0n (Oct 27, 2009)

I guess I'm in the list of people who can't join then.


----------



## YACHIRUISDABEST (Oct 27, 2009)

ill join 

i love family

can i be peter


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 27, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> I guess I'm in the list of people who can't join then.


Seems to be a pretty long one.


----------



## YACHIRUISDABEST (Oct 27, 2009)

ill join 

i love family

can i be peter


----------



## diddygirl97 (Oct 27, 2009)

srry some 1 is allready peter


----------



## -Aaron (Oct 27, 2009)

Is this some attempt at a club to make us jealous because we wouldn't let you in the Po-Po?
Aahahahahaha


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 27, 2009)

I'LL JO-
Owait. I'm on that list of people who can't. :3


----------



## diddygirl97 (Oct 27, 2009)

seriusly ppl stop spamming


----------



## diddygirl97 (Oct 27, 2009)

yachiruisdabest who do u wanna be?


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 27, 2009)

I guess that means I can't join + I hate Family Guy.  D: .


----------



## diddygirl97 (Oct 27, 2009)

does any1 wanna join and LIKES family guy


----------



## YACHIRUISDABEST (Oct 27, 2009)

can i be stewie


----------



## diddygirl97 (Oct 27, 2009)

yes you may your now stewie


----------



## Pear (Oct 27, 2009)

Family Guy= Racist, immature.


----------



## YACHIRUISDABEST (Oct 27, 2009)

family guy = wet ur pants here in england


----------



## Ryusaki (Oct 27, 2009)

did not have much time kind crappy


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Oct 27, 2009)

web master said:
			
		

> did not have much time kind crappy


Did you make that?


----------



## diddygirl97 (Oct 27, 2009)

lolthank you web master can you work on it?


----------



## -Aaron (Oct 27, 2009)

diddygirl97 said:
			
		

> seriusly ppl stop spamming


Derp.

"I'm gonna spam the police."

PLEASE PPL STOP TEH SPAM.


----------



## Ryusaki (Oct 27, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> web master said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes with the software on my mams laptop sorry it is so bad i did it so fast


----------



## Jas0n (Oct 27, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> web master said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't be silly, he means he didn't have much time to look through photobucket some more to find a better one


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 27, 2009)

YACHIRUISDABEST said:
			
		

> family guy = wet ur pants here in england


So you mean you're still young enough to have pants-wetting problems?


----------



## -Aaron (Oct 27, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is why I love you.


----------



## Ryusaki (Oct 27, 2009)

no i got a family guy pitcher shaded 75% in Grey and then put in family guy club tbt


----------



## Vooloo (Oct 27, 2009)

web master said:
			
		

> no i got a family guy pitcher shaded 75% in Grey and then put in family guy club tbt


You can use a pitcher to make banners?!


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 27, 2009)

Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> web master said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All famous baseball players make sigs in their spare time.


----------



## Jas0n (Oct 27, 2009)

Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> web master said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apparently.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Oct 27, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> Hatsumiku said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now webmasters father is Jasonburrows and with all of jasonburrows money he bought every pitcher on the Earth forcing them to make sigs for his son webmaster.


----------



## diddygirl97 (Oct 27, 2009)

guys plz stop spamming or i report you


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 27, 2009)

diddygirl97 said:
			
		

> guys plz stop spamming or i report you


Says the one who decided to spam the TBT Police thread.


----------



## diddygirl97 (Oct 27, 2009)

shut up aotomatic report


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 27, 2009)

diddygirl97 said:
			
		

> shut up aotomatic report


Joy.


----------



## diddygirl97 (Oct 27, 2009)

does anyone wanna join?


----------



## -Aaron (Oct 27, 2009)

Derp. Report me. I'm spamming.


----------



## diddygirl97 (Oct 27, 2009)

does any1 wanna join?


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 27, 2009)

i wunna join xDDDDDD

plz put me as homer simpson!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gnome (Oct 27, 2009)

I wanna be Bart. 

Now bend down and eat my shorts.


----------



## diddygirl97 (Oct 27, 2009)

nope you cant i dont acceppt ppl who hate me


----------



## Jas0n (Oct 27, 2009)

SpiritualBason said:
			
		

> i wunna join xDDDDDD
> 
> plz put me as homer simpson!!!!!!!!!!


Sir, I think you're getting a bit confused.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 27, 2009)

wat r u talkin about?!?!???????

i dont hate u!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ryusaki (Oct 27, 2009)

SpiritualBason said:
			
		

> i wunna join xDDDDDD
> 
> plz put me as homer simpson!!!!!!!!!!


Family Guy club can't you read?


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 27, 2009)

i no its the family guy club but plz plz plz just put me as homer simposn!!!!!!!


----------



## Numner (Oct 27, 2009)

web master said:
			
		

> SpiritualBason said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Learn to sarcasm >:c


----------



## Gnome (Oct 27, 2009)

web master said:
			
		

> SpiritualBason said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No sorry I failed Pre-K. I just know how to fully function a computer.


----------



## diddygirl97 (Oct 27, 2009)

thx web master does any1 else wanna join?


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 27, 2009)

i wanna join!!!!!!!! plz plz plz plz plz


----------



## diddygirl97 (Oct 27, 2009)

srry your also a bason fan i dont allow them eather


----------



## Jas0n (Oct 27, 2009)

SpiritualBason said:
			
		

> i wanna join!!!!!!!! plz plz plz plz plz


I think you should let this guy in, I mean, look at how excited he is!


----------



## Gnome (Oct 27, 2009)

diddygirl97 said:
			
		

> srry your also a bason fan i dont allow them eather


Racist, I'm reporting you for racism.


----------



## diddygirl97 (Oct 27, 2009)

how is that racest i hate bason jurrows he made fun of me


----------



## Gnome (Oct 27, 2009)

diddygirl97 said:
			
		

> how is that racest i hate bason jurrows he made fun of me


Still Racist, and that's clearly not Bason it's his reincarnation.


----------



## Numner (Oct 27, 2009)

Prejudice

Just group them like that


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 27, 2009)

diddygirl97 said:
			
		

> how is that racest i hate bason jurrows he made fun of me


You're not letting people who like him into your group.  That's considered racist.


----------



## Numner (Oct 27, 2009)

HATE CRIME
HATE CRIME


----------



## diddygirl97 (Oct 27, 2009)

any1 wanna join


----------



## Ryusaki (Oct 27, 2009)

Family guy club update!: watch family guy free online and the newest shows never seen 
on tv site: http://watchfamilyguyonline.org/


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 27, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> SpiritualBason said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm ecstatic for this club.


----------



## diddygirl97 (Oct 27, 2009)

thx 4 updates by webmaster


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 27, 2009)

diddygirl97 said:
			
		

> thx 4 updates by webmaster


4 whole updates by Webmaster?  But I thought he only posted one.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## diddygirl97 (Oct 27, 2009)

SpiritualBason said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok you are evil monkey in chris's closet


----------



## Ricano (Oct 27, 2009)

web master said:
			
		

> Family guy club update!: watch family guy free online and the newest shows never seen
> on tv site: http://watchfamilyguyonline.org/


How is this an update? o_e


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 27, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> web master said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That makes about much as sense as me making a zelda club and posting an update about another site's update.  .


----------



## diddygirl97 (Oct 27, 2009)

ok ppl plz join


----------



## Ricano (Oct 27, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly
You're all fakes o:


----------



## diddygirl97 (Oct 27, 2009)

stop aotomatic report


----------



## Ricano (Oct 27, 2009)

diddygirl97 said:
			
		

> stop aotomatic report


It k


----------



## diddygirl97 (Oct 27, 2009)

stop s[amming ppl


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 27, 2009)

diddygirl97 said:
			
		

> stop aotomatic report


Reported for what? He was giving his opinion about the updates, if it seemed rude then at least tell him if it was meant to be rude.  I respect your opinion on liking Family Guy, so you should at least do the same for me and ricano.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 27, 2009)

> Evil Monkey:seritualbason



*censored.3.0* I can't stop laughing.


By the way, I quit the club.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Oct 27, 2009)

hi im 12 and what is this


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 27, 2009)

SpiritualBason said:
			
		

> > Evil Monkey:seritualbason
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm freaking quoting this in my sig.


----------



## diddygirl97 (Oct 27, 2009)

this is my club for family  guy fans


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 27, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> diddygirl97 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/v/cSdFTVhFyyc&feature=fvw


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 27, 2009)

diddygirl97 said:
			
		

> this is my club for family  guy fans


...Exactly. Can you even answer my question about the report earlier?


----------



## diddygirl97 (Oct 27, 2009)

plz dont spam or ill have to report you


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Oct 27, 2009)

diddygirl97 said:
			
		

> this is my club for family  guy fans


I hadn't noticed by the thread title :O


----------



## Ricano (Oct 27, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> diddygirl97 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's alright, Niko.
I doubt they will take the report from another spammer


----------



## diddygirl97 (Oct 27, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> diddygirl97 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


report 4 calling us fakes


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 27, 2009)

diddygirl97 said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Again, it's his opinion.  I don't think your fakes, neither do some other people.  People may think you guys are fake, but it's not the truth.


----------



## diddygirl97 (Oct 27, 2009)

ya ok?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Oct 27, 2009)

hay cnab i b hurdburt


----------



## diddygirl97 (Oct 27, 2009)

srry who do you wanna b?


----------



## Vooloo (Oct 27, 2009)

*facepalms*


----------



## diddygirl97 (Oct 27, 2009)

does anyone wanna join?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Oct 27, 2009)

hurberyt hes chriss frend he has a dog nAmed jesse


----------



## Vooloo (Oct 27, 2009)

uh hi im 12 can i join lololol


----------



## diddygirl97 (Oct 27, 2009)

who do you wanna be and aliks you are now herbert


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Oct 27, 2009)

diddygirl97 said:
			
		

> Herbert:Alecks


i came.

lol yachiru is rroqer11's alt


----------



## diddygirl97 (Oct 27, 2009)

Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> uh hi im 12 can i join lololol


do you hate me?


----------



## Ricano (Oct 27, 2009)

Alecks said:
			
		

> diddygirl97 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously?


----------



## diddygirl97 (Oct 27, 2009)

good night im going to bed


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 27, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think so, but of course I'm not even 100% sure about that.


----------



## YACHIRUISDABEST (Oct 27, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HOW THE *censored.3.0* DID YOU KNOW

did cooler tell you 

damn my cover has been blown great


----------



## Ricano (Oct 27, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They have the same town name, same bday


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Oct 27, 2009)

YACHIRUISDABEST said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I sniff twits out easily.


----------



## Vooloo (Oct 27, 2009)

diddygirl97 said:
			
		

> Hatsumiku said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't hate you, I just....

Well yea, I hate you. ;D


----------



## EmmaRawr (Oct 27, 2009)

I can't join.


----------



## YACHIRUISDABEST (Oct 27, 2009)

damn it didnt really think this undercoverness out

*censored.3.0*


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Oct 27, 2009)

YACHIRUISDABEST said:
			
		

> damn it didnt really think this undercoverness out
> 
> *censored.3.0*


I still would have found you.


----------



## YACHIRUISDABEST (Oct 27, 2009)

diddygirl might as well change it to rroqer111 

@Alecks: ur gud man


----------



## Megamannt125 (Oct 27, 2009)

I'd be stewie, but:
1. Your annoying
2. Family Guy sucks now
3. Stewie isn't a good character anymore


----------



## AndyB (Oct 27, 2009)

YACHIRUISDABEST said:
			
		

> damn it didnt really think this undercoverness out
> 
> *censored.3.0*


Oh shut up.
Boo hoo, your alt got found. Shouldn't have done it in the first place ass.


----------



## YACHIRUISDABEST (Oct 27, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> YACHIRUISDABEST said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey man 

i get really bored just *censored.3.0*ing chill

lets just call it a little experiment


----------



## Megamannt125 (Oct 27, 2009)

YACHIRUISDABEST said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH *censored.2.0* IT WAS JUST AN EXPERIMENT, WHO KNOWS WHAT DIOBOLICAL THINGS COULD BE GOING ON IN THAT PERSON'S HEAD, WE MUST WARN THE PRESIDENT.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 27, 2009)

Stop flaming.


----------



## YACHIRUISDABEST (Oct 27, 2009)

thanks stormcommander, i has done nothing to affend anyone


----------



## diddygirl97 (Oct 27, 2009)

im trying to run a club and if you disagree dont spam and *censored.3.0*OFF


----------



## Numner (Oct 27, 2009)

diddygirl97 said:
			
		

> im trying to run a club and if you disagree dont spam and *censored.3.0*OFF


This feels familiar


----------



## Zex (Oct 27, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> diddygirl97 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nook?


----------



## Gnome (Oct 27, 2009)

YACHIRUISDABEST said:
			
		

> damn it didnt really think this undercoverness out
> 
> *censored.3.0*


It would take about half of a dead rodent that has been flattened to figure that out.


----------



## Thunder (Oct 27, 2009)

YACHIRUISDABEST said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Usually when you're bored, you touch yourself, not go around making an alt. account, you're not supposed to make an alternate account, so let's just call it breaking the rules.

And now you know what you did that "affended" everyone.


----------



## PoxyLemon (Oct 27, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> YACHIRUISDABEST said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well thanks for the input 


i guess....


----------



## PoxyLemon (Oct 27, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> YACHIRUISDABEST said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well thanks for the input 


i guess....


----------



## Gnome (Oct 27, 2009)

rroqer111 said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And Yachiru is not the best. My ass is.


----------



## diddygirl97 (Oct 27, 2009)

GODDAMN IT STOP SPAMMING THIS IS FOR PPL WHO R FANS OF FAMILY GUY AND IF YOU DONT LIKE IT WELL ACCEPT THERES PPL WHO LIKE THE SHOW AND DONT TALK ABOUT PPL HAVING 2 ACCOUNTS WHO THE HELL CARES HUFF HUFF

does any1 else wanna join?


----------



## Thunder (Oct 27, 2009)

diddygirl97 said:
			
		

> GODDAMN IT STOP SPAMMING THIS IS FOR PPL WHO R FANS OF FAMILY GUY AND IF YOU DONT LIKE IT WELL ACCEPT THERES PPL WHO LIKE THE SHOW AND DONT TALK ABOUT PPL HAVING 2 ACCOUNTS WHO THE HELL CARES HUFF HUFF
> 
> does any1 else wanna join?


This from the person who was spamming the TBT Police thread? lawl.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Oct 27, 2009)

diddygirl97 said:
			
		

> GODDAMN IT STOP SPAMMING THIS IS FOR PPL WHO R FANS OF FAMILY GUY AND IF YOU DONT LIKE IT WELL ACCEPT THERES PPL WHO LIKE THE SHOW AND DONT TALK ABOUT PPL HAVING 2 ACCOUNTS WHO THE HELL CARES HUFF HUFF
> 
> does any1 else wanna join?


Wats spam?


----------



## Thunder (Oct 27, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> diddygirl97 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tastee fewd


----------



## Gnome (Oct 27, 2009)

diddygirl97 said:
			
		

> GODDAMN IT STOP SPAMMING THIS IS FOR PPL WHO R FANS OF FAMILY GUY AND IF YOU DONT LIKE IT WELL ACCEPT THERES PPL WHO LIKE THE SHOW AND DONT TALK ABOUT PPL HAVING 2 ACCOUNTS WHO THE HELL CARES HUFF HUFF
> 
> does any1 else wanna join?


how do i shot web?


----------



## diddygirl97 (Oct 27, 2009)

I DAMAND TO SPEAK TO THE CREATOR OF TBT IF YIU SEE THIS PLZ PM ME WE NEED TO TALK ABOUT SPAMMING


----------



## djman900 (Oct 27, 2009)

southpark>family guy
Ill think about joining


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Oct 27, 2009)

diddygirl97 said:
			
		

> I DAMAND TO SPEAK TO THE CREATOR OF TBT IF YIU SEE THIS PLZ PM ME WE NEED TO TALK ABOUT SPAMMING


That's me I made The Bell Tree.


----------



## Thunder (Oct 27, 2009)

diddygirl97 said:
			
		

> I DAMAND TO SPEAK TO THE CREATOR OF TBT IF YIU SEE THIS PLZ PM ME WE NEED TO TALK ABOUT SPAMMING


YES, WE SHOULD TALK ABOUT HOW YOU DO IT SO WELL.


----------



## Miss Chibi (Oct 27, 2009)

diddygirl97 said:
			
		

> I DAMAND TO SPEAK TO THE CREATOR OF TBT IF YIU SEE THIS PLZ PM ME WE NEED TO TALK ABOUT SPAMMING


Why hasn't this troll been banned yet?


----------



## Gnome (Oct 27, 2009)

Miss Chibi said:
			
		

> diddygirl97 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Surprisingly she's not a troll.

Just an idiot.


----------



## Vooloo (Oct 27, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Miss Chibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True, true.


----------



## PoxyLemon (Oct 27, 2009)

stop being mean to diddygirl


----------



## djman900 (Oct 27, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Miss Chibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That made me lol.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 27, 2009)

diddygirl97 said:
			
		

> I DAMAND TO SPEAK TO THE CREATOR OF TBT IF YIU SEE THIS PLZ PM ME WE NEED TO TALK ABOUT SPAMMING


Nobody is allowed to speak to BasonJurrows.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Oct 28, 2009)

How do you say that diddygirl? There'd be a lot less spam if you were banned.

O ND I WLL WNT JOIB!11! cn i bE teh dag he cald breean!1


----------



## Hiro (Oct 28, 2009)

Sure i'll join.

Look in the spoiler who i want to be:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>I WANT TO BEEEE:</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> OLOLOLOL, you know there would be less spam if yo were banned? Stop being such a hypocrite and spam yourself then tell others not to.</div>


----------



## StarBurst (Oct 28, 2009)

-Ryan-'s decision was win!


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Oct 28, 2009)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## -Aaron (Oct 28, 2009)

00 <----- thats me mooning u 

ppl u guys suck balls

"im not calling 9-1-1 becuse you wont learn anything"
Quote by brian griffin (family guy)

*censored.3.0* you guys 

spray paints TravisTouchdown rulz

pulls out a gernade
pulls out pin
throws
exploded the ass of diddygirl

in school i make money for selling drawing i got $10 today so dont tell me i cant get a job 

common i have a learning disability 

mean ppl dont care for disabilitized ppl 

> spam the police 

ill join ill be a german sheperd dog gerrrrrr ruff ruff


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Oct 28, 2009)

Most epic post in this thread.


----------



## Hiro (Oct 28, 2009)

I almost take that back, just because your brain probably has a malfunction somewhere


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Oct 28, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> 00 <----- thats me mooning u
> 
> ppl u guys suck balls
> 
> ...


Nice post but why is everyone all of sudden posting "derp" =P


----------



## Megamannt125 (Oct 28, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Nice post but why is everyone all of sudden posting "derp" =P


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Oct 28, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Nice post but why is everyone all of sudden posting "derp" =P


Be nicer if it were a cat. :,[


----------



## Yokie (Oct 28, 2009)

I like Family Guy and I want to join please. Simple as that.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Oct 28, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Oct 28, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love you Mega.  :wub:


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Oct 28, 2009)

O ND I WLL WNT JOIB!11! cn i bE teh dag he cald breean!1


----------



## diddygirl97 (Oct 29, 2009)

im back ppl sadly i wont be during holloween so webmaster is in charge plz send me a pm of people who wanna join thx


----------



## diddygirl97 (Nov 5, 2009)

ppl im back who wants to join?


----------



## Prof Gallows (Nov 5, 2009)

I must say, webmaster did a horrible job in recruiting. You should pummel him with a blunt object, preferably metal and used to make pancakes.


----------



## fitzy (Nov 5, 2009)

diddygirl97 said:
			
		

> ppl im back who wants to join?


P-E-O-P-L-E


----------



## diddygirl97 (Nov 5, 2009)

ok thank you fitzy does anyone want to join?


----------



## -Aaron (Nov 5, 2009)

Good thing Brewster's doesn't have a post count.
Diddygirl would have probably Green by now with all the damn posts of "Anyone else want to join?"


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 5, 2009)

diddygirl97 said:
			
		

> ok thank you fitzy does anyone want to join?


NO. Now go fall down into a large hole pit. 

On second thought, just close the thread.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Nov 5, 2009)

Can I be brian?     :veryhappy:    >_<  :O        B)


----------



## Prof Gallows (Nov 5, 2009)

I will post this once, and it shall be known across the world as truth, and people shall seek wisdom from this fact.

Futurama is, and always will be, better than Family Guy.


----------



## -Aaron (Nov 5, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> I will post this once, and it shall be known across the world as truth, and people shall seek wisdom from this fact.
> 
> Futurama is, and always will be, better than Family Guy.


QUOTE FOR TRUTH.


----------



## NikoKing (Nov 5, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> I will post this once, and it shall be known across the world as truth, and people shall seek wisdom from this fact.
> 
> Futurama is, and always will be, better than Family Guy.


----------



## diddygirl97 (Nov 5, 2009)

if people this can be family guy and south park fan club


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Nov 5, 2009)

diddygirl97 said:
			
		

> if people this can be family guy and south park fan club


can i b brian?            :veryhappy:


----------



## diddygirl97 (Nov 5, 2009)

sorry brian has been taken


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Nov 5, 2009)

diddygirl97 said:
			
		

> sorry brian has been taken


ur mean


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 5, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> I will post this once, and it shall be known across the world as truth, and people shall seek wisdom from this fact.
> 
> Futurama is, and always will be, better than Family Guy.


>implying that Family Guy is even a good show to begin with


----------



## diddygirl97 (Nov 5, 2009)

people who wants this too be the family guy and south park club


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Nov 5, 2009)

diddygirl97 said:
			
		

> people who wants this too be the family guy and south park club


can i b brian?


----------



## diddygirl97 (Nov 5, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> diddygirl97 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


please stop asking im already brian


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Nov 5, 2009)

diddygirl97 said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ur mean


----------



## Thunder (Nov 5, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> diddygirl97 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i wanan b brain


----------



## diddygirl97 (Nov 5, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> diddygirl97 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im sorry if you think that


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Nov 5, 2009)

diddygirl97 said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i wana b the dog


----------



## Gnome (Nov 5, 2009)

can i b brin>


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Nov 5, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> can i b brin>


no im Brian diddyboy said so


----------



## Gnome (Nov 5, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but i wana b brain@@!


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Nov 5, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u can b lois LOL!


----------



## Gnome (Nov 5, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


noo...... i dwann be peert!!}


----------



## diddygirl97 (Nov 5, 2009)

stop spamming i stopped and you should to


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Nov 6, 2009)

I WLL WNT JOIB!11! cn i bE teh dag he cald breean!1


----------



## Elliot (Nov 6, 2009)

EYE W@NN@ B33 PL@NKTON PLS


----------



## Tyrai (Nov 6, 2009)

Giggety.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Nov 6, 2009)

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> EYE W@NN@ B33 PL@NKTON PLS


 :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples: ZOMG WF!?!?!1?111!1/??!1/1/ e nt in falmy gay!!1!!1 oOB!1!!! :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  y i nt breean yet!!!!! UR MEAN I HAT U!!11!!11111!!111


----------



## Ricano (Nov 6, 2009)

CrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Knightlordco said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just stop trying.


----------



## diddygirl97 (Nov 6, 2009)

people learn how to type better


----------



## Thunder (Nov 6, 2009)

diddygirl97 said:
			
		

> people learn how to type better


LOL


----------



## diddygirl97 (Nov 6, 2009)

coffeebean do you want to join?


----------



## Pear (Nov 6, 2009)

diddygirl97 said:
			
		

> people learn how to type better


hyp⋅o⋅crite  [hip-uh-krit]  Show IPA
Use hypocritical in a Sentence


----------



## «Jack» (Nov 6, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> diddygirl97 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Thunder (Nov 6, 2009)

diddygirl97 said:
			
		

> coffeebean do you want to join?


Predicted response from Coffee: 

No, gtfo nub


----------



## diddygirl97 (Nov 6, 2009)

ok people mind your own busnis


----------



## Pear (Nov 6, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## diddygirl97 (Nov 6, 2009)

ok people mind your own busnis


----------



## Jas0n (Nov 6, 2009)

diddygirl97 said:
			
		

> ok people mind your own busnis


Maybe people would listen to you if you actually spelt business correctly.


----------



## diddygirl97 (Nov 6, 2009)

ok sorry i dont know how to spell much big words


----------



## Pear (Nov 6, 2009)

diddygirl97 said:
			
		

> ok sorry i dont know how to spell much big words


I consider Antidisestablismentrianism a big word. 'Business' is a normal word you use in every day conversation. 

By the way, it's, "I don't know how to spell _many_ big words."
Not "_much_". XD


----------



## Elliot (Nov 6, 2009)

Howz old are you diddy? Tell the truth >: O


----------



## Thunder (Nov 6, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> diddygirl97 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not even Firefox's spellcheck knows what that word is XD


----------



## merinda! (Nov 6, 2009)

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> Howz old are you diddy? Tell the truth >: O


8, if your'e lucky maybe even 9.
XD


----------



## diddygirl97 (Nov 6, 2009)

lol i know i suck at spelling


----------



## merinda! (Nov 6, 2009)

diddygirl97 said:
			
		

> lol i know i suck at spelling


Yes, yes you do.


----------



## Tyrai (Nov 6, 2009)

Emerald. said:
			
		

> Knightlordco said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My guess is around 12, considering the 97 on the end of the profile name could mean the year she was born.


----------



## diddygirl97 (Nov 6, 2009)

yes im 12


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Nov 6, 2009)

diddygirl97 said:
			
		

> people learn how to type better


You say that? Bloody hypocrite. Oh, and diddygirl, what's 47X384? Don't use a calculator, and show working out. If you can't do this, then you are obviously under the age of 10.


----------



## Ricano (Nov 6, 2009)

CrazyDavis said:
			
		

> diddygirl97 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That wouldnt prove anything.


----------



## diddygirl97 (Nov 6, 2009)

people my gates are open if you want to come


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Nov 6, 2009)

diddygirl97 said:
			
		

> people my gates are open if you want to come


You just want to change the subject...

nd can i e qugmiar?

gadgity agidyut go!


----------



## Micah (Nov 6, 2009)

You guys are arguing with a 12 year old girl? XD


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Nov 6, 2009)

I'd like to be Glenn *Quagsire*.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Nov 6, 2009)

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> You guys are arguing with a 12 year old girl? XD


I can assure you, she's not 12.


----------



## diddygirl97 (Nov 6, 2009)

i am 12


----------



## Elliot (Nov 6, 2009)

I wanna be spongebob please.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Nov 6, 2009)

diddygirl97 said:
			
		

> i am 12









I know kids in Primary School who are more mature than you. Seriously, you are so bad with grammar thats its an achievement.


----------



## Micah (Nov 6, 2009)

CrazyDavis said:
			
		

> diddygirl97 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know 18 year olds that type like diddygirl.


----------



## Ricano (Nov 6, 2009)

CrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Comatose2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, you're twelve too so its alright.


----------



## «Jack» (Nov 6, 2009)

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> CrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<small><small>*coughsunatecough*</small></small>


----------



## Lewis (Nov 6, 2009)

cn i b ablert plzzzzzzzzzzzz!!


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Nov 7, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> CrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm 13. : - )


----------



## diddygirl97 (Nov 7, 2009)

Lewis said:
			
		

> cn i b ablert plzzzzzzzzzzzz!!


whos albert


----------



## Yokie (Nov 7, 2009)

I still want to join.


----------



## Zex (Nov 7, 2009)

diddygirl97 said:
			
		

> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


U DON KON ALBRT U NNNNNNNNNUUUUBBBBBBBBB


----------



## diddygirl97 (Nov 7, 2009)

pizzaSlyze said:
			
		

> I still wants to join.


who do you wanna be?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Nov 7, 2009)

Excuse me, fair diddygrl, I am not Glenn Quagsire!
put me down this instance!

harken!


----------



## diddygirl97 (Nov 7, 2009)

im sorry your already herbert


----------



## Yokie (Nov 7, 2009)

diddygirl97 said:
			
		

> pizzaSlyze said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who can I be?


----------



## diddygirl97 (Nov 7, 2009)

pizzaSlyze said:
			
		

> diddygirl97 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you can be who ever you want on the first post is some ideas


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Nov 7, 2009)

diddygirl97 said:
			
		

> im sorry your already herbert


----------



## diddygirl97 (Nov 7, 2009)

you cannot change im sorry


----------



## Yokie (Nov 7, 2009)

Can I be Peter?


----------



## diddygirl97 (Nov 7, 2009)

sorry that spot is taken


----------



## Yokie (Nov 7, 2009)

I'll be Chris.


----------



## diddygirl97 (Nov 7, 2009)

ok youre now chris


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Nov 7, 2009)

nd can i e qugmiar?

gadgity agidyut go!


----------



## diddygirl97 (Nov 7, 2009)

no sorry


----------



## gandalfail (Nov 7, 2009)

we should so make a cleveland show club.. i call the bear


----------



## diddygirl97 (Nov 7, 2009)

you go work on that


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Nov 7, 2009)

diddygirl97 said:
			
		

> no sorry


y


----------



## Lewis (Nov 7, 2009)

cna i be petre thn


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Nov 7, 2009)

fien cn i bee loise? lol!!!!


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 7, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Good thing Brewster's doesn't have a post count.
> Diddygirl would have probably Green by now with all the damn posts of "Anyone else want to join?"


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


IM REALLY LAUGHTING NOW


----------



## Palad][n (Nov 7, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> I guess I'm in the list of people who can't join then.


hah... Wow what did diddy do?


----------



## diddygirl97 (Nov 7, 2009)

does anyone wanna join?


----------



## Thunder (Nov 7, 2009)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that something... sexual?

Laughting... Hmm.


----------



## Miss Chibi (Nov 7, 2009)

can i b mikuru asahina plzzzz


----------



## diddygirl97 (Nov 7, 2009)

Miss Chibi said:
			
		

> can i b mikuru asahina plzzzz


whos that?


----------



## Miss Chibi (Nov 7, 2009)

diddygirl97 said:
			
		

> Miss Chibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


plzzz


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 7, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you mean ?


----------



## diddygirl97 (Nov 7, 2009)

Miss Chibi said:
			
		

> diddygirl97 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is the family guy club not manga club


----------



## Lewis (Nov 7, 2009)

cna i be harlod thn?


----------



## diddygirl97 (Nov 7, 2009)

no lewis you cant be anyone


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 7, 2009)

Can I be diddygirl97 ?


----------



## diddygirl97 (Nov 7, 2009)

ha ha very funny


----------



## diddygirl97 (Nov 7, 2009)

anyone gonna join?


----------



## Thunder (Nov 7, 2009)

cna b rbien


----------



## diddygirl97 (Nov 7, 2009)

no master crash because you hate me and i hate u


----------



## Thunder (Nov 7, 2009)

diddygirl97 said:
			
		

> no master crash because you hate me and i hate u


ur mean


----------



## diddygirl97 (Nov 7, 2009)

ya im proud that your mean


----------



## Ricano (Nov 7, 2009)

cn i b stewy?  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroidsideways:


----------



## diddygirl97 (Nov 7, 2009)

stewie is taken sorry


----------



## kalinn (Nov 7, 2009)

can i be that one guy?
i cant remember his name tho...


----------



## diddygirl97 (Nov 7, 2009)

than how can i let you in if you dont know his/her name post a pic and ill see


----------



## kalinn (Nov 7, 2009)

diddygirl97 said:
			
		

> than how can i let you in if you dont know his/her name post a pic and ill see


hes purple, and he has a green stomach, and a gigantic smile. 
kinda looks like a dinosaur..


----------



## Ricano (Nov 7, 2009)

diddygirl97 said:
			
		

> stewie is taken sorry


ur mena!11!
im telling strom on u  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidsideways:


----------



## kalinn (Nov 7, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> diddygirl97 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no thts a bad idea!!
she knws jasonburrows, and he knws strom..  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Nov 8, 2009)

fien cn i bee loise? lol!!!!


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Nov 8, 2009)

I think family guy is ok but i hate it when people make fan clubs and put pictures in there avatar it just makes you look stoopid


----------



## Hiro (Nov 8, 2009)

CrazyDavis said:
			
		

> fien cn i bee loise? lol!!!!


Shut up.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Nov 8, 2009)

-Ryan- said:
			
		

> CrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woah ryan calm down lol


----------



## Josh (Nov 8, 2009)

-Ryan- said:
			
		

> CrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You go rogar


----------



## Lewis (Nov 8, 2009)

diddygirl97 said:
			
		

> no lewis you cant be anyone


wyh nt!


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Nov 8, 2009)

Can i be a dalek?


----------



## Prof Gallows (Nov 8, 2009)

I wan b bendur. =D


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Nov 8, 2009)

I love this thread so much.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Nov 8, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> I wan b bendur. =D


Wut abewt zidburg


----------



## -Aaron (Nov 8, 2009)

CrazyDavis said:
			
		

> I love this thread so much.


It kinda died on me :3


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Nov 8, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> CrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :'( It's past it's prime now, it needs to be locked.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Nov 8, 2009)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Trikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bit mi shny matel ass.


Yeah. This thread is getting kinda.. old. lmao


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Nov 8, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Silence no believers this club is the best club ever!


----------



## Lewis (Nov 8, 2009)

SQUIDWAD!


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Nov 8, 2009)

Lewis said:
			
		

> SQUIDWAD!


She won't let anyone join because we all hate her.

i watd to be loise


----------



## Palad][n (Nov 8, 2009)

Miss Chibi said:
			
		

> diddygirl97 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 8, 2009)

Can I join please ....  even if my club is better then yours because it has so many choices and is not lame like your because yours has nothing at all and sucks so bad !


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Nov 8, 2009)

diddygirl97 said:
			
		

> ok sorry i dont know how to spell much big words


Holy crap is English your first language?


----------



## Ricano (Nov 8, 2009)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Can I join please ....  even if my club is better then yours because it has so many choices and is not lame like your because yours has nothing at all and sucks so bad !


Lolwut?


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Nov 9, 2009)

Lol thsi group is epic win


----------



## Ryusaki (Nov 9, 2009)

Click this link if you want to watch the newest family guy out never seen on TV if you want to 
watch it just click here.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Nov 9, 2009)

web master said:
			
		

> Click this ]click here.[/url]


Stop posting links to websites that pretend they have family guy espiodes


----------



## Josh (Nov 9, 2009)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Can I join please ....  even if my club is better then yours because it has so many choices and is not lame like your because yours has nothing at all and sucks so bad !


Your so mean..


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Nov 9, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I Lol'd


----------



## Josh (Nov 9, 2009)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah i lol'd aswell at that 

But its kinda mean if you ask me..


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Nov 9, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well it just the internet, not to be taken seriously.


----------



## Lobo (Nov 9, 2009)

can i be the evil monkey????


----------



## Rawburt (Nov 9, 2009)

I don't wanna join, but I just wanted to say that "anyone can join except people that hate me" actually made me laugh out loud, so kudos.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Nov 10, 2009)

web master said:
			
		

> Click this ]click here.[/url]


You just sounded like a Walking Advertisement then : /


----------



## Josh (Nov 10, 2009)

All of this topic is spam..


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Nov 10, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> All of this topic is spam..


True, it should have been locked ages ago.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Nov 10, 2009)

Tis iz mi fav thred evar


----------



## diddygirl97 (Dec 20, 2009)

Im back i havent been on but I learned how to spell LOL XD)


----------



## Josh (Dec 20, 2009)

Weldone do you want a cookie?


----------



## Marcus (Dec 20, 2009)

No don't be so kind JJ.

Maybe a pice of stale bread.


----------



## diddygirl97 (Dec 20, 2009)

I would love a cookie lol and ill take the stale bread too does anyone wanna come to my town?


----------



## Muh Pit (Dec 20, 2009)

diddygirl97 said:
			
		

> I would love a cookie lol and ill take the stale bread too does anyone wanna come to my town?


Most certainly not.

OMMAGAD IZZA FAMMULIE GUIY CWULB! IWWANSGNA JUIN!


----------



## diddygirl97 (Dec 20, 2009)

muh pit you can join? who do you want to be?


----------



## Josh (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm Briannnn


----------



## Muh Pit (Dec 20, 2009)

diddygirl97 said:
			
		

> muh pit you can join? who do you want to be?


No.


----------



## diddygirl97 (Dec 20, 2009)

Lol does any one wanna Join?


----------



## Muh Pit (Dec 20, 2009)

diddygirl97 said:
			
		

> Lol does any one wanna Join?


No.


----------



## Josh (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm Brian then?


----------



## 8bit (Dec 20, 2009)

can i jo-- oh wait
I hate you too no offence


----------



## diddygirl97 (Dec 20, 2009)

only if im in the mmc


----------



## Josh (Dec 20, 2009)

Diddygirl this is not my choice, Jason is the founder of MMC and please don't start to Blackmail me or you won't even me in MMC.


----------



## diddygirl97 (Dec 20, 2009)

Im sorry the JJ you can be Brian if you want


----------



## Josh (Dec 20, 2009)

No Problem, What do you even do in this club?


----------



## «Jack» (Dec 20, 2009)

Nothing. It's an absolutely pointless club.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 20, 2009)

Ohhhh *censored.2.0*.


----------



## 8bit (Dec 20, 2009)

oooohhhh *censored.2.0*


----------



## Thunder (Dec 20, 2009)

Marlon88 said:
			
		

> oooohhhh *censored.2.0*


:l


----------



## Numner (Dec 20, 2009)

Marlon88 said:
			
		

> oooohhhh *censored.2.0*


:|


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Dec 20, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Marlon88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHA LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Dec 20, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Marlon88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHA LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------

